# Babies have arrived!!!



## chelle_bear (May 18, 2011)

Our sweet Petunia gave birth to two sweet babies! We have named them: Blazing Star and Buttercup...Will try to figure out how to post pictures! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

:leap: Congratulations!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Awww! Cute names! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Congratulations!! :kidred: :kidred: Yeah on two does!! :clap:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats!!! Love the names


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

:wahoo: Congratulations!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats on your new babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :leap:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats! What pretty names! Post some picssss....


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see them.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

:clap: :stars: :dance: 

Congrats! Love the names and can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

:kidred: :kidred: Congrats!! :stars: 

Can't wait for pics


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

WOOHOO! Congrats on your new babies and twin girls! :wahoo:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!! 
If you can't figure out how to post photos you can always post a link to you photos on FB. :wink:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:stars: Can't wait to see pic's! Great names


----------



## chelle_bear (May 18, 2011)

I hope this works! Here is the link to the babies.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fb ... =1&theater

If this doesn't work, is there a place where I can read about posting pictures?

Michelle-Colorado


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

:shrug: Didn't work for me... :tears:


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

I couldn't see any pictures either.


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

:shrug: Me neither.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I will help out here. These are the kids. ..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww....they look like mommy!!! ADORABLE!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh...... They are ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!! They're little replicas of Mommy!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

How sweet. Congrats! What a beautiful colour.


----------



## Ducklady (Apr 7, 2010)

How sweet! Good luck with all of them.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh.... SO cute... I have a doe just the same color, just got bred yesterday!! I hope we get as good looking babies!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

beautiful!! :leap:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

GOLD! They are so pretty! :stars:


----------

